# Strobe, turn, and stop light LED?



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Is there a oval stobe, turn signal, and stop LED light that is all in one oval light?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

No

You can get stop/tail/turns in LED oval, regular flashing LEDs in oval, and regular strobe in oval, but not a combination of them.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

BlueLine Ent;564617 said:


> No
> 
> You can get stop/tail/turns in LED oval, regular flashing LEDs in oval, and regular strobe in oval, but not a combination of them.


i know your a installer of said lights and such but i believe what he is asking for is what i have on my bar. there piranha 420 253 they do stop tail and strobe all in one i just have them wired for strobe maybe i am confused


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I think we're thinking different things here. When I say strobe, I mean literally a strobe by its true definition, a clear glass tube of types, filled with Argon or Xenon gas or whatever that is ignited by a high power trigger voltage. When some of you guys say strobe, you mean either that, or LEDs that flash in a strobe-like pattern. And in the case of the latter, they do exist, you are correct in that regard. Some manufacturers, like the Peterson's mentioned above, will act as a brake/tail/turn light, but can also be activated to function in a flashing strobe-like pattern. Not technically a strobe and an LED in one light, but I can understand now what it is you meant. Sorry for the miscommunication.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok so Ive seen the oval stop tail turn led lights now how do I make it flash? I have a dump truck that has the oval lights and just thought it would be a nice and clean setup.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Your in Columbus...It Can't Be done there! LOL...:salute:

Ok...I'm lost are you trying to use a strobe for an oval turn/stop/brake light?

Only thing I can say if that's it is your going to need atleast 2 different bulbs in there and 2 different strobe packs, a 90 watt for a brake light and 60 watt for the others. You'll have to come up with some sort of switch/relay type thing to get the turn signals to work without both sides going off. May have to just do 2 pwr supplies and your switch will activate the unit for that side. Alot of $ for turn signals though. Like I said "IF you were going to try strobes.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Pirsch go back and read my 2nd post...they're really not talking about strobes in their true definition, they're talking about making LED brake lights flash in a warning pattern when not in function as a STT.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

If it was mine I would keep the two seperate get led STT then get strobe . because you will have the 4 way flashes blinking if you put them on then stobe and or led too. you could also use whelens system that gives a sorta flash when braking. but if it was my dump on the rear I would have it set up with strobe top,STT,strobe or use led's instead of strobe's.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

BlueLine Ent;564684 said:


> Pirsch go back and read my 2nd post...they're really not talking about strobes in their true definition, they're talking about making LED brake lights flash in a warning pattern when not in function as a STT.


SORRY my bad. Heck all he'd need to do is get a Wig-Wag and put it all on a 2 way switch.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Pirsch;564691 said:


> SORRY my bad. Heck all he'd need to do is get a Wig-Wag and put it all on a 2 way switch.


A what? Teach me! My friend bought a truck and it came with basicly the setup I am talking about.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Mike S;564707 said:


> A what? Teach me! My friend bought a truck and it came with basicly the setup I am talking about.


Wig-Wag is a flasher that the cops use for their headlights. They can be wired into any lighting but can't be used while the vehicle is on the road just driving down the road. Cost's anywhere between $30 and $120 depending on the flash pattern and who makes it.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

You'd probably want an LED flasher, it has better patterns for flashing LEDs, but to do a setup like that isn't easy, I would recommend that it not be attempted by someone who doesnt have a complete understanding of electronics and wiring because you need to make sure that the brake lights and turn signals would override the flasher, etc


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

BlueLine Ent;564725 said:


> You'd probably want an LED flasher, it has better patterns for flashing LEDs, but to do a setup like that isn't easy, I would recommend that it not be attempted by someone who doesnt have a complete understanding of electronics and wiring because you need to make sure that the brake lights and turn signals would override the flasher, etc


I honestly think that if he wants some flashing lights on the back of the truck go and buy some Whelen Cadets, mount them on the back side away from the dump gate and just toss a toggle in the dash!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I went and looked at my friends setup, he has a clear light that has amber and red LEDs in it. The amber flashes and when you hit the brake or turn it will auto shut off. If the amber is not on and you hit the brake it flashes once when the brake light goes on.


----------

